# behind the bird



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

How far are you rigging your lure behind a teaser bird? I have rigged a couple moldcraft soft birds (the 10" ones) on 200# terminating with a snap swivel, my guess is just snap and go with your favorite already rigged cupfaced/jet head and go. I rig most leaders at 6' because I don't often have experienced persons onboard to leader and gaff larger fish. 

On a side note, I was reskirting a few lures last night and it has me wanting to go target them wahoo pretty bad. I think the next window will see me running out to the edge and pulling a mix of small jet heads and cedar plugs on the long flats and wayback and a bonita and heavy wahoo bullet on the short flats. Whats the worse that can happen, I mark a few new ledges and spots while on the troll..  

Come on calm weather.
Rob


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Back in virginia when we run big birds and green machines for tuna, the leader behind bird is usually 10ft. On soft birds run in conjunction with say jet heads, hoochies, or small plungers i usually go 6ft.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of my leaders are about 12ft so thats the distance behind the bird. I pretty much always have a bird on my center line unless I run a small cup-faced (chugger) lure on it.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks for the input. Im sitting here day dreaming about a bill coming up behind my bait whacking at it with its bill out of the water. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> Im sitting here day dreaming about a bill coming up behind my bait whacking at it with its bill out of the water. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Ahhh yes. Funny look on folks' faces the first time they see that "broom stick" slicing the air &/or sticking out of the water. Feed 'em I say...unless of course they're a 'suicide' bill.

Agree w/ above on 6-15' on leader....sometimes all that noisy/splashing/rattling/smoke making' stuff gets their attention as they approach the bait.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Whatchaya'll flishin' fer???


----------

